# Catch Phrase Contest - 6x6x6 & 7x7x7 Pre-Order Prizes



## pjk (Apr 1, 2008)

Dear members,
I recently received an email from Verdes Innovation S.A. and I think most of you are going to be excited. Here is the text:


> Dear webmasters,
> As you probably know, we are going to release the V-Cubes by the end of the year in Greece, then in the rest of the world. Many of you have shown interest in our products, and we think that it is time for us now to thank and reward all of you for your patience. For our international advertisement campaigns, we are looking for catch phrases in English, Spanish, French, and German, and we are launching today a "catch phrase contest". The rules are very simple: your job is to find the best catch phrase for the VCube6 and VCube7 puzzles, using exactly six words for the 6x6x6 cube, and 7 words for the 7x7x7. Please ask your cubing community members to post their ideas on your forums, and email us the threads URLs. THE AUTHORS OF THE BEST CATCH PHRASES (one per language and per puzzle) WILL WIN A SET OF ONE VCUBE6 AND ONE VCUBE7! Do not miss the opportunity and start posting your ideas today! For production reasons, this contest will indeed last only until the end of the week.
> Good luck to everyone!
> Verdes Innovation S.A.


As mentioned, I will let this thread run until the end of the week, when it will then be closed and the judging will occur.

Good luck.

FrancoCubing Annoucement Here
Spanish Annoucement Here


----------



## stlcards08 (Apr 1, 2008)

VCUBE6, the first giant in cubing!

VCUBE7, the most challenging puzzle on earth!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like his^


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not much good with catchphrases, and I face a huge disadvantage by trying to go so early, but given the prizes I have to give it a shot.

English:
6x6: A devilish challenge, sure to amuse!
7x7: The puzzle they said couldn't be built!

French (might as well):
6x6: Le Rubik's Cube suprême sur tous!
7x7: Plus on pense, plus on sera récompensé!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I'm not much good with catchphrases, and I face a huge disadvantage by trying to go so early, but given the prizes I have to give it a shot.
> 
> English:
> 6x6: A devilish challenge, sure to amuse!
> ...



I probably wouldn't put a different brand name in their catchphrase. lol


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah. Most people will think of them as Rubik's Cubes no matter the brand (I mean, hey, he DID invent the 3x3 one.  ) but you do have a point.

How about this:
6x6: Le casse-tête cubique le plus compliqué!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, maybe. Most people will think of them as Rubik's Cubes no matter the brand, though.
> 
> How about this:
> 6x6: Le casse-tête cubique le plus compliqué!



does that count as 6 words?


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 1, 2008)

6x6x6:
Six Ways - Six Time the Fun!

7x7x7:
More Fun, to the Power of Seven!

For both of these, "Fun" could be replaced with "Challenge" or something similar.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## OregonQbr (Apr 1, 2008)

7x7: VCubes teaches your professor a new Trick
6x6: VCubes brings you the ultimate revenge.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, if you're going to nit-pick, you can always replace it with "puzzle" or "énigme" or something along those lines...


----------



## OregonQbr (Apr 1, 2008)

Other Languages:

French
7x7 Vcubes enseigne votre prof un nouvreau tour.

Spanish
7x7 Vcubes enseña tu profesor un truco nuevo.


----------



## aznblur (Apr 1, 2008)

VCUBE7, Good Luck, you WILL need it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2008)

I just want to warn people (before everyone starts putting in lots of languages) that it isn't really enough to just run something through a translator, even a human one. Something which has a great rhythm and sounds poetic in one language might not sound good at all in another. I tried translating French poetry into English once... it was very hard, because getting even one line to sound right required a lot of tricky maneuvers. Imagine trying to translate into a language you don't speak at all :O


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I just want to warn people (before everyone starts putting in lots of languages) that it isn't really enough to just run something through a translator, even a human one. Something which has a great rhythm and sounds poetic in one language might not sound good at all in another. I tried translating French poetry into English once... it was very hard, because getting even one line to sound right required a lot of tricky maneuvers. Imagine trying to translate into a language you don't speak at all :O



I was just thinking that

for example, Le ver vert va vers la verre vert. haha


----------



## blade740 (Apr 1, 2008)

English:
7: A bigger challenge, for a bigger mind.
6: More layers, more challenge, more fun.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2008)

6 layers, 6 colors, devilishly difficult

Devilishly because of 666 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_the_Beast#Culture_and_psychology)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, before Stefan comes up with superior, more sensical German ones:

Mit sechs Seit', gibt's viel Spasszeit. ("With sides, it gives [there is] much fun.")
Mit sechs Flächen, viel zu entsprechen. ("With six sides, much to encounter.")
Hat sechs Flächen: Wird sich rächen. ("Has six sides: Will revenge itself.")
Beliebend komplex, der Würfel von Sechs. ("Belovedly complex, the cube of Six.")

Sie werden es lieben, mit Seiten sieben. ["You will love it, with sides Seven."]
Den Würfel von Sieben werden sie lieben. ["The cube of Seven you will love."]


Hey, it has to rhyme, right? And if "love" rhymes with "seven," I have no choice.
Also, I couldn't decide whether "Würfel von N" oder "Würfel mit N" sounds better.
Not so sure about the usage of "entsprechen"


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2008)

Arg, being restricted to english is no good at all, I could possibly attempt German, but it might not work, I couldn't be too sure. Just to clarify, I assume we can make as many suggestions as we like? I'm sure people will come up with many ideas!
My first two (still haven't even started thinking as I type this lol...):

6x6x6: Vicious, Vengeful, Valiant. Now 6 Sided.

7x7x7: And just when things were getting easy!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2008)

6: This is not your father's cube.
6: Makes your old cubes look easy

7: The biggest cube in the known universe.
7: The biggest cube in the entire world.
7: It'll make your old cube look easy.
7: We've warned Caltech, and yes, they're scared.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Apr 1, 2008)

6: Even your nieces have less pieces


----------



## rxdeath (Apr 1, 2008)

while it is fun to come up with names and slogans for the cubes, i think its important everyone knows that this is not sponsored by verdes innovations. He never sent such an email, i believe its either a hoax email that went around (since i know pjk and don't think he'd lie), more than likely someone is sending something around to be dumb. I'm interested to find out where this email originated, if at all possible.


well its come into light this is probably an april fool's joke. haha. way to get everyone excited and let them down. incredibly funny.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 1, 2008)

6x6 See it, buy it, enjoy it!
7x7 The ultimate experience in solving a cube!

6x6 Sehe es, kaufe es, genieße es!
7x7 Die ultimative Erfahrung im Lösen eines Würfels!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 1, 2008)

English:

6: Double the layers, double your fun.
7: Puzzle your way to the 7th heaven.

Français:

6: Q'une couche en plus, des heures de plaisir en plus.
7. Je pense, donc je reussi.


----------



## OregonQbr (Apr 1, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha  April fools lololol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 1, 2008)

rxdeath said:


> well its come into light this is probably an april fool's joke. haha. way to get everyone excited and let them down. incredibly funny.


So? Slogan-create-in-vain on!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2008)

Bryan said:


> 7: We've warned Caltech, and yes, they're scared.


I'm AT Caltech, haha 

Oh, and if this IS an april fool's joke, have fun while you can pjk, because once I get a v-cube of my own you'll never beat me at it...


----------



## rxdeath (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> rxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > well its come into light this is probably an april fool's joke. haha. way to get everyone excited and let them down. incredibly funny.
> ...



well i'm going to be mad if i don't win a vcube but



6: it eats your god for breakfast
7: will kick your ass in the face


----------



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> 6x6x6: Vicious, Vengeful, Valiant. Now 6 Sided.



As opposed to the regular cube, which only has 6 sides?


----------



## stlcards08 (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha, I just thought today that it was an april fools joke, but oh well.

VCUBE6, the next step in cubing


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 1, 2008)

English:
6x6: Get your kicks with number 6.
7x7: V-Cube 7; it's bigger than heaven.

Greek (When put into word and changed to the "Symbol" font this will be readable):
6x6: Poios qelei na paixei me exi;
7x7: Av eceiV exi giati dev exeiV efta;


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2008)

V-cube 6, nearly impossible to fix.

Hebrew: ה-בונק 6 מקשרךט ןצפםדדןנךק אם כןס


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6x6: Vicious, Vengeful, Valiant. Now 6 Sided.
> ...



Oh no!!! Thanks for pointing that out! Yikes. Try:

6x6x6: Vicious, Vengeful, Valiant, Six By Six.


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 2, 2008)

6x6x6:
Learn new tricks with V-Cube 6.
Score hot chicks with V-Cube 6.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 2, 2008)

7x7x7: Blindfold not included.


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 2, 2008)

6x6x6:
Your favorite puzzle just got even harder!

7x7x7:
Grab some coffee...you'll be up for a while


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2008)

6x6x6: The only perfect number twisty cube!
6x6x6: A perfect number, a perfect cube!
7x7x7: You'll need luck for this number 7!


----------



## stlcards08 (Apr 2, 2008)

How about:
6x6x6, The Number of the Beast!

haha, thought of it while playing guitar hero, can't believe no one has said it, unless I missed something


----------



## TimMc (Apr 2, 2008)

*V-CUBE 6*
The first perfect number of layers!
With six layers of unlimited possibilities!
On the sixth day Verdes created...

* V-CUBE 7*
Try your luck at solving it today!
More combinations than atoms in the Universe!

Tim.


----------



## 512456 (Apr 2, 2008)

Vcube6 : Solve Vcube6 6 times and you'll cry.
Vcube7 : Vcube7 brings 7x more challenge, fun, and greatness.

Questions here: 1) Do numbers and symbols count as a word?
2) Words like 'you'll' count as how many words?
3) Can we post more than 1 time or phrase?

Thanks.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, guys... for all you who can understand French, you HAVE to check out some of the responses on the French forum. They're making puns by putting 6 and 7 in place of words that sound the same :O

Well, I'll post some here. From "mato":
666 : etes vous 6 fort que ca
777 : nouveau vcube, 7 a vous de jouer
From "deadalnix":
Un casse tete pas 6 facile !
Êtes vous fin prêt pour 7 épreuve ?

It's too cruel to make a joke like this, but at least we saw some interesting slogans...


----------



## MiloD (Apr 2, 2008)

everyone likes to have 6


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 2, 2008)

Vcube 6 : 666, Evil number, find God's algorithm !
Vcube 7 : Is Every single cube a lucky one ?


----------



## cmv0116 (Apr 3, 2008)

7x7x7: The cube is back for round seven
6x6x6: Taking cubing to the next level


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, this was an April Fools joke. It was passed onto me from the admin of the French cubing forum, and I thought it was great. Nice catch-phrases guys!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 3, 2008)

Man you suck. I wasted probably 20 minutes thinking of something catchy.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 3, 2008)

pjk said:


> Yes, this was an April Fools joke. It was passed onto me from the admin of the French cubing forum, and I thought it was great. Nice catch-phrases guys!


Hah. I didn't care. 

Anyhow, Verdes will likely see this at some point...

To VERDES Innovations, when you scroll through here: Feel free to use my German catchphrases! I'll be happy to receive a 6x6x6 for them!


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be happy to receive a 6x6x6 for free anyway!!


----------



## Pi-Chan (Apr 3, 2008)

Even if it's too late, and even if it was an april-joke - I got two german catch-phrases and here they are! 

Der clevere Würfelspaß im 6er-Format!
6x6x6 - die Formel für den Würfelspaß!


----------



## 512456 (Apr 3, 2008)

I should have known it when pjk didn't post any phrase because if it is real, i think pjk will try his luck by posting some phrases also. It would be great if it was real though.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, you guys expect a lot, I'd be happy and surprised to just be allowed to buy a 6x6x6, and then have it delivered to me!


----------

